# 30,000 mile maintenance – Budget is tight, asking for suggestions



## dmark1867 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a 2008 Nissan Altima with around 27k miles and I purchased it around 23 months ago. It is our first new car and we want to take proper care of it, which we do. I called the dealer (the only one in the area where I live) and they said it would be “around” 600 dollars for the 30k service. For me to come up with $600 dollars right now it would be really rough and it would mean sacrificing a lot. A lot of stuff for my kids as far as back to school stuff, stuff they need for sports, etc, etc. Money is really tight right now. We need to watch every penny.

Below are the items in the maintenance log to be done at 30,000 miles and I have added my comments below each of them. I have also uploaded a scan of it to here: http://webpages.marshall.edu/~deutschl/scan.jpg

I am trying to figure out what really needs to be done and what is a fair price.

•	Replace engine oil and filter
I already do this myself

•	Lubricate all locks/hinges
Is this really necessary?

•	Replace automatic transmission/CVT fluid
I can see this being needed, but does really need to be done at 30k miles?

•	Replace differential oil
Again, I can see this being needed, but at 30k?

•	Replace engine air filter
I do this myself

•	Replace engine coolant/flush system
I though coolant in new cars lasted a lot longer then this
Think I can purchase a kit and do this myself?

•	Replace engine drive belts
This seems a bit overkill, maybe have them inspected but not replaced?

•	Replace in-cabin microfilter
I can do this myself, its kind of a pain, but not to bad

•	Replace radiator cap
Again, seems unnecessary, maybe inspect, but not replace (unless needed)

•	Replace transfer case oil (4WD/AWD)
Does not apply to me

•	Replace wiper blades
Seems foolish to have the dealer do this

•	Rotate tires
I already take care of this

•	Optional: flush automatic transmission (flush with ATF)
Seems unnecessary

•	Inspect the following
All lights
eCVT fluid (HEV)
Brake lines & cables
Brake pads, rotors, drums & linings
Cruise control vacuum hoses
Drive shaft boots
Exhaust system
Front suspension ball joints
Fuel lines/connections
Fuel tank vapor vent system hoses
Headlights/adjust if necessary
Propeller shaft (4WD/AWD)
Steering gear and linkage
Steering linkage ball joints

I am a little bit surprised that the fuel filter is not listed anywhere there. 

Also we did purchase the Nissan Security Guard Plus Gold Preferred (84 months, 100,000 miles, zero deductible). I was looking at what it covered and I noticed that both the drive belt and radiator cap covered, so would I need to pay for these?
Here is the link: http://www.nissanextendedwarranty.com/docs/NissanWarrantyComponentCoverageChart.pdf

The guy at the dealer always seems in a rush and honestly doesn’t seem to care if I take my money somewhere else; I figured I would get more honest answers posting here. It seems silly to replace the radiator cap and drive belt at 30k miles if they still both look fine?

At any rate I am just looking for some help in trying to decide what to get serviced and what is a fair price.

Thanks


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If you look at page 7 of your book it will explain the difference in the different service levels. If you are on a budget I would say follow schedule 1 and 2 maintenance. Not premium maintenance. This should cut the price by about 75%.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

If it was my car at 30k I would do:
CVT service
coolant
oil change
tire rotation
If needed:
air filter
in cabin filter

The fuel filter is part of the fuel pump.We don't replace them.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The CVT fluid does not have to be changed until 60,000 Mi according to the owner's manual for normal use. Even then, it may not need changing until 100,000 MI. The CVT computer has a deterioration date/ calculation that determines (based on usage) when the fluid should be changed. The dealer can read this information from the computer and tell you if the fluid needs to be changed. The CVT fluid is very expensive like around $20 a quart.

The coolant can go for at least two years before a change; something that you could do yourself.

The engine drive belt is one big serpentine belt that may need changing at 30,000 - 40,000 MI. Inspect it first for any cracks or frayed edges. It's easy to change; however you need a special tool to hold back the belt tensioner.

Everything else is easy enough for you to do yourself.


----------

